# Niveus Rainier HTPC



## vcrpro3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Any owners of one of these in original, factory configuration? I am rebuilding one that had been cannibalized and would llike to get some pictures of the original inside layout. Thanks.


----------



## vcrpro3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, double posted....


----------

